# Plastisol transfers?



## Ajaston (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi im new to this so bare with me. Ive been researching for weeks before buying actually buying anything. Im looking to print multicoloured designs on to 100% polyester t shirts whilst still staying as cheap as possible. It looks like plastisol transfer paper is the best option for me to then heat press on. Would anyone recommend a cheap uk printer who print multicoloured designs on to plastisol transfer paper?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is a list of known UK plastisol transfer makers. Contact them for pricing. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## majik122 (Jan 24, 2017)

If you're using 100% polyester anyways, why not go the sublimation route? You can't do dark tshirts but it would offer you way more colors in your design. Plenty of vendors also sell sublimation transfers if you don't want to do them yourself.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Shop carefully and test samples. Transfers should be formulated especially for polyester because it scorches easily, shows up as shiny spots on the shirt. Plastisol wouldn't be my first choice if doing strictly poly.


----------

